# Small log cabin as bedroom



## star32 (17 Sep 2009)

We are planning to get a 4m x 3m log cabin out our back to use as a bedroom.  From what ive researched already we should be ok size wise to go ahead without planning permission. Will we need planning permission if we intend to use it as a bedroom only.


----------



## Sconhome (17 Sep 2009)

A bedroom is a habitable room and as such it will be required to meet the building regulations. As presumably you cabin is going to be detached from the house it is not classed as an extention, where exemptions could apply, instead would be treated as if you were converting a stand alone garage for habitation.


----------



## onq (18 Sep 2009)

Garage conversions are exempted development, within limits.
The proposed development constitutes a purpose built stand-alone bedroom.
It will need permission.

Proceeding on the basis that, size-wise, you are okay is a nonsense.
You are considering undertaking unauthorised development and under the Planning and Development Act 2000, you are wide open.

A narky neighbour could (i) refer you to the planning enforcement section of your local authority or (ii) take a section 160 action against you in court.

Bear in mind that extending out the back of your house, within limits, is exempted development.
I think you are setting yourself up for a fall, if the standards you build to do not comply with the regulations as Sconhome has confirmed.
Despite looking straightforward to build log cabins are anything but simple to build correctly.

Log Cabins are commonly used in colder climates, where despite the weather being more severe, the temperature and humidity ranges for a given season usually fall within defined limits.
Often they are erected in heavily wooded areas, well sheltered from wind and driving rain.
None of those conditions arise on a typical Irish site, the wildly varying Irish weather can open up even seasoned timber and unless the logs are prime timber, I anticipate they will tend to warp and open their construction joints.

You need to get supplied by an experienced log cabin builder in this country - are there any?
If not you are importing technology which may be unsuitable.
If you are using the insulation look-alike log cabin construction, you may find the room becomes unbearably hot in summer.

Do your research first, and be sure to check the logs as they arrive if you proceed with this.
Unprocessed timbers carry their parasites with them, and no one will thank you for importing some new tree bug or disease from Scandinavia or Canada.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## serotoninsid (18 Sep 2009)

It seems to be a bit on the small size anyway does it not??
Do you have  a link?


----------



## star32 (18 Sep 2009)

Thanks very much for the replies. 

So if i build this room for a playroom we dont need p.p but if we build this room for a bedroom we do. Had a feeling we would need it. 

I use the word log cabin but in fairness it is a log room and it would be fairly small. There is smaller again but could only be used as storage. We are desperate for an extra bedroom and cant go up so this was an affordable option. 


Here is link for what i had in mind [broken link removed].


----------



## corkgal (18 Sep 2009)

We have a shed with the little veranda bit and its all rotted.


----------



## serotoninsid (19 Sep 2009)

corkgal said:


> We have a shed with the little veranda bit and its all rotted.


Hi Corkgal. Would be interested to know the spec (eg. thickness of timber used, type of timber used) and supplier ...?


----------



## bluemac (19 Sep 2009)

http://www.borderoak.com/ (outbuildings standard range)

we have one of these in Ireland, there the great come in all sorts of sizes, The wood on this building will out live me, if its put up right it will last. Good insulation makes the temp winter and summer 18-20. you'll need planning though


----------



## corkgal (19 Sep 2009)

It was with the house when we moved in so I don't know the details. It was pressure treated, about 10 years old. Its shed thick iykwim, its obviously a shed rather than a building. The deck timbers were about 1 inch thick.

The problem seems to be where water was able to lie on the horizontal wood. The actual shed is fine, it just the deck and railings that are rotted.


----------



## onq (22 Sep 2009)

star32 said:


> Thanks very much for the replies.
> 
> So if i build this room for a playroom we dont need p.p but if we build this room for a bedroom we do. Had a feeling we would need it.
> 
> <snip>.




Once you build anything separately from the house that is intended for use as human habitation I think you'll need permission, bedroom or playroom.

HTH

ONQ.


----------

